# Gaming PC - max. Budget 1800



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe seit April immer wieder einmal zu verschiedenen  Hardwarekomponenten Threads gestartet, um einen potentiellen Gaming PC zu bauen und mich in Sachen Hardware weiterzubilden. Leider hat mir das Budget meistens einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Fast 9 Monate später hab ich endlich genügend Geld auf der Seite, um mir einen High-End PC zusammen zu stellen. 

Das Budget beläuft sich auf max. 1800 Euro (komme aus der Schweiz, bei uns wären das 2000 SFr).

Welche Eigenschaften der PC haben sollte:

1) zeitgenössische CPU lastige Games ohne Probleme wiedergeben (glaub die Anno Reihe und GTA kommen da in Frage, nicht?). Ich wäre gerne für die zukünftigen Games, so gut es halt geht, gerüstet, d. h. vielleicht kommen irgendwann (in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren) Games auf den Markt, die SMT gut ausnützen. Daher neige ich zu einem i7 2600k (auch wenn der i5 2500k in Games momentan eine ähnlich gute Leistung erbingt).

2) Grafikmonster bezwingen können, sprich: alles auf Ultra Settinggs mit Kantenglättung und Schatten, etc pp, packen können (bin Bf Veteran, von daher zocke ich leidenschaftlich Bf1942 bis und mit Bf3, Metro 2033, Crysis 1-2, u. Ä.). Hier tendiere ich zu einer Gtx 570 (die Gtx 580 ist ja unverhältnismässig teuer und knapp 10-15% besser). Die Gainward Phantom Edition spricht mich an. Der Support soll ja anscheinend unterste Schublade sein, aber mein Bruder hat die 580er Phantom und schwärmt von der. Evtl. eine eVGA oder eine Asus Version? SLI soll nicht betrieben werden, hab keinen Bock auf Mikroruckler. Darum muss das Motherboard auch nicht unbedingt SLI bereit sein.

3) schnell arbeiten können (SSD = must have, HDD kann von mir aus klein sein. Arbeiten tu ich auf einem anderen PC). Hier tendiere ich zu einer crucial m4 128Gb. Ich möchte schon gerne die Ladezeit von 2-3 Spielen verkürzen. Eine gute HDD ist die Samsung Spinpoint, nicht wahr?

4) OC betreiben können (verlangt also 1a Kühlungskomponenten, sowie ein entsprechendes Board, etc...). Ich denke ein Thermalright Hr-02 macho oder ein Alpföhn (der heisst so, oder? Sitze im Zug und kann die Namen grad ned nachschauen) ist da keine schlechte Wahl?

5) 8 Gb Ram 1333 MHz Cl9. Hier habe ich an die Team Skill Bausteine gedacht. Aber die kriegt man nicht so gut in der Schweiz, evtl. G. Skill oder Kingston?

6) eine gute Soundkarte betreiben: Ich hatte bisher noch keine Soundkarte in meinen PCs, immer onboard. Über einen fetten und detailreichen Sound würde ich mich aber sehr freuen. Asus baut doch qualitativ hochstehende Soundkarten. Wie sieht es mit der Asus Essence STX aus oder geht es auch billiger? Im Moment spiele ich mit einem Medusa Headset. Reicht das oder müsste ein besseres HS angeschafft werden (nicht im Budget eingerechnet, kommt evtl. später dazu)? Wenn ja, was wäre ein gutes HS oder welche Kopfhörer und ein zusätzlichem Mikrofon wären zu empfehlen? Zuhause hab ich ein paar Beats herumliegen, die Grossen.

7) ein MB vorweisen, das all diese Komponenten bestmöglich vereint (hab ich was vergessen?) und upgradefähig ist. Gut, der i7 läuft auf einem 1155 Sockel. Werden in Zukunft vielleicht noch gute CPUs für diesen Sockel produziert? Leider kenne ich mich in diesem Gebiet überhaupt nicht aus. Asus, MSI oder Evga? Interne oder externe USB Anschlüsse brauch ich ned. Genauso wenig ein Cardreader (sorry Softy xD), der Schnickschnack ist für meinen PC überflüssig! Es soll alles einfach so schnell und gut laufen, wie möglich (evtl. auch von einem Produzent mit gutem Support)!!

8) ein schnelles Laufwerk beinhalten. Blueray brauch ich ned. LG produziert da gute Leser, oder?

9) das alles sollte in einem Anidées (puh, wie oben erwähnt bin ich noch im Zug. Den genauen Namen weiss ich leider nicht. Aber auf caseking gab es glaub nur 1 Modell in zwei Ausführungen. Ich will das mit dem Fenster !!) Gehäuse Platz haben. Wenn dies nicht möglich ist, könnt ihr mir dann ein ähnlich schönes  als Alternative vorschlagen?

Ich spiele auf Full-HD Auflösung, also 1920x1080 (stimmt so?) auf einem Samsung Brilliant 230mc. Tastatur Maus, OS (Win 7 64 bit) und HS (Medusa) sind vorhanden! Wenn ich was vergessen habe oder Unklarheiten auftreten, einfach nachfragen ! 

Noch einmal zusammengefasst:

MB: unklar, SLI und USB 3.0 nicht notwendig, Qualität
CPU: i7 2600k
CPU-Kühlung: Tmr Hr-02 Macho oder ein Alpföhn oder besseres?
GPU: Gtx 570: Asus, Gainward oder eVGA
SSD: Crucial m4 128GB
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint 1 TB, wenn kleiner und besser = auch gut
Soundkarte: Asus Essence STX oder was billigeres, aber trotzdem gutes?
RAM: 8Gb, Hersteller egal, hauptsache qualitativ
Gehäuse: Anidées
Laufwerk: LG?
OS: vorhanden

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge und bedanke mich bereits im voraus =D!!

Lg,

- Lei


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

SoKa kannst du gleich gegen die Asus Xonar DG austauschen da du ja nur ein Headset anschliesst oder?
MoBo könntest du z.B. ein ASrock Extreme 4 gen3 nehmen

RAM z.B. TeamGroup oder Corsair Value Select.

Laufwerk nur lesen oder auch schreiben? BR ja oder nein?
Wenn ja biste mit LG immer gut beraten


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn du das Budget hast, greif zum i7 2600k und kauf dir die GTX 580, die hat mehr Reserven für Ultra Settings als die 570.
Als Brett kannst du das Asrock Z68 Exrtreme4 Gen3 nehmen oder das Asus P8Z68-V.
Der Macho ist als Kühler sehr gut und recht preiswert, den kannst du auf jeden Fall nehmen.


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich würde ne 7970 nehmen, vielleicht die xfx dualfan oder auf arctic cooling warten


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Ja eine 7970 wäre auch eine Möglichkeit und liegt sogar im Budget es sei denn in der Schweiz sind die teurer 

Kanst du uns mal bitte einen Schweizer online Shop nennen wo du ggf. bestellen möchtest?


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

digitec.ch wäre eine möglichkeit (die billigste / beste)


----------



## lisstigelurch (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe mir erst vor drei Monaten ein Vergleichbares System zusammengestellt. 
Hab den i7 2600k auf einem asus p8p67 Deluxe rev 3 mit nem coolermaster V8 CPU Kühler. Weiterhin habe ich die Gainward gtx 580 Phantom mit 3gb Speicher. 8 Gb RAM 1333mhz. Ne corsair SSD 120gb und ein 680w be quiet Netzteil. Und ich kann dir sagen das du bei bf3 auf 1920x1080 und Ultra Setttings keine Probleme bekommen wirst. Metro läuft auch eins a. Der i7 und die Graka haben noch gut Luft nach oben. Der i7 wird durch den V8 im Idle auf 30grad und beim bf3 zokken auf 47 grad gekühlt. Die gtx 580 liegt im Idle bei 32 und beim bf 3 zokken bei 70-75 grad. Alles im Rahmen. 
Kann das System uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 

Gruß Alex

Ps: damals mit haf 932 für 1700 gekauft


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Hmm sehe gerade die habe aber keine Xonar DG gibt es noch mehr online Shops? 

@ Listigerlurch bitte nicht vergessen das er in der schweiz wohnt, da sind die sachen meist ein wenig teurer.


----------



## lisstigelurch (20. Januar 2012)

Oh ja verdammt. Gut also ob nun 570 oder 580 ich würde dir die von Gainward empfehlen da sie wirklich leise ist.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Joa da könnte er aber auch gleich die von Asus nehmen  

Also die 7970 von XFX kostet bei computec 649 chf
und die 580 zum Vergleich
*Asus GTX-580 DirectCU II 1.5GB DDR5, PCI-E x16*

*CHF 529.-*


da kann er ja schon fast die 7970 nehmen.


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

dann soll er die xonar dx nehmen ^^

gibt schon andere... ka ich bin digitec fan weil ich das zentrallager 10 min entfernt hab 
(und wegen gratislieferung und guter preise)


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Hmm die DG hat aber einen Kopfhörerverstärker der sich echt lohnt, rate mal warum ich mir die gekauft habe


----------



## Marcimoto (20. Januar 2012)

Arbeitsspeicher kannste auch besseren nehmen. 8gb Corsair vengeance mit 1600 MHz kriegste für 45€.
Was ich dir bei deinem Budget alternativ als komplett pc rate: von pcgh den pcgh ultimate pc - ssd+gtx580 Edition. Ohne win7 für. 1.679€. Mit win7 für 1.759€ zu finden unter www.pcgh.de/alternate auch die anderen modelle kannste dir da anschauen.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Möööp falsch Hoecker sind raus!

Kein fertig PC und erst recht nicht aus Deutschland, der TE wohnt immer noch in der Schweiz und ausserdem ist die Kiste viel zu teuer für die Komponenten.

Und 1600er RAM brauch er nicht und erst recht keinen Vengeance das ist raus geschmissenes Geld.


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

@wuestenfux: Ja, ich schliesse nur ein HS an. Möchte einfach eine starke Soundqualität erreichen. Gerade in Bf3 sind die Sounds dermassen genial. Das Laufwerk sollte nur lesen können. Für das Brennen von CDs habe ich einen anderen Computer. Blueray ist (wie in der Beschreibung erwähnt) für mich unnötig.

edit: Ja genau digitec wäre von der Qualität her gesehen super, einfach ein wenig teuer, dafür zuverlässig!

@quantenslipstream: Also doch die Gtx 580. Hm... in diesem Forum finden soviele die Gtx 580 zu teuer und unsinnig, da sie nur knapp -15% schneller ist. Tja evtl. werden mit der Keppler Generation die Preise fallen. Dann wird auch eine Gtx 580 billiger und attraktiver. Aber ich behalte die im Hinterkopf. Welche Version, also von welchem Hersteller, empfiehlst du? 

@TFTP100: mhmmm...... ich hatte bis jetzt eine Radeon 9800 Pro und eine Radeon HD4890. Beide brachten mir nichts als Probleme, auf jeden Fall mit der BF Serie (schwarze Kuhflecken, Darstellungsprobleme, etc..). Oft waren es die Treiber von AMD die die Probleme verursachten. Mit dem aktuellen Treiber beispielsweise kann ich Bf2 unmöglich spielen. Mit einer älteren Version aber schon. Eine nVidia wäre mir wirklich lieber, schon allein weil Battlefield darauf ausgelegt ist (natürlich funktioniert das Game auch mit AMD Karten, aber ich mein ja nur). 

@lisstigelurch: Natürlich konntest du mir helfen! Erfahrungen zu einem ähnlichen System sind sehr vielversprechend und machen mich zuversichtlich! Na fein, die Gainward Gtx 580 Phantom 3Gb habe ich auch im Auge. Aber die 3Gb Vram sollen ja lauf Benchmarks, gerade in Battlefield 3, nicht immer einen Vorteil bringen. Manchmal gibt es sogar 1-3 FPS weniger. Da frag ich mich, ob ich nicht die billigere 1.5 Gb Variante nehmen soll?


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

wuestenfux schrieb:


> Hmm die DG hat aber einen Kopfhörerverstärker der sich echt lohnt, rate mal warum ich mir die gekauft habe


 

soso ^^
also ich hab die dx und meine headsets muss ich schon echt leise drehen oO


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Okay ich stell dir mal was von Digitec zusammen, die haben aber leider nicht die Soundkarte die ich dir für das Headset empfehlen würde, vielleicht findest du die ja woanders?

Asus Xonard DG (mit Kopfhörerverstärker und virtuel Sourround) nutze diese selber auch für BF3 

I7 2600K 289CHF
Corsair Value Select 8GB 52CHF oder Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 49CHF
Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3) 110CHF
7970 XFX 3GB 649CHF
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB 209CHF
LG GH22NS 27CHF
be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W 92CHF

Der Rest ist Geschmacksfrage wie Gehäuse und CPU Kühler, den Macho habe ich bei digitech nicht gefunden.


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

och wirklich teuer ist digitec nicht >.<
brack.ch z.b. ist teurer...

naja luegsh mal 
hab meinen auch bei digitec gekauft. alles tiptop


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2012)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: Also doch die Gtx 580. Hm... in diesem Forum finden soviele die Gtx 580 zu teuer und unsinnig, da sie nur knapp -15% schneller ist. Tja evtl. werden mit der Keppler Generation die Preise fallen. Dann wird auch eine Gtx 580 billiger und attraktiver. Aber ich behalte die im Hinterkopf. Welche Version, also von welchem Hersteller, empfiehlst du?


 
Willst du maximale Performance wie eben Ultra Settings, kommst du um die GTX 580 nicht herum und die ist rund 20% schneller als die 570.
Ob die mit Kepler günstiger wird, muss sich zeigen, kommt darauf an, wie gut Kepler wird.
Dass die 7970 jetzt schneller ist als die Grünen kümmert Nvidia im Augenblick nicht, die 580 ist sehr teuer geworden, die Asus GTX 580 DCII, die ich dir empfehlen kann, kostet heute 50€ mehr als noch vor 3 Monaten.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

I7 2600K 289CHF
Corsair Value Select 8GB 52CHF oder Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 49CHF
Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3) 110CHF
7970 XFX 3GB 649CHF
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB 209CHF
LG GH22NS 27CHF
be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W 92CHF

Macht in der Zwischensumme 1425CHF


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

wuestenfux schrieb:


> I7 2600K 289CHF
> Corsair Value Select 8GB 52CHF oder Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 49CHF
> Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3) 110CHF
> 7970 XFX 3GB 649CHF
> ...



 Nur zum Spielen reicht ein i5-2500K aber sowas von aus.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Aber er wollte unbedingt SMT nutzen deshalb wollt er ja den I7 haben


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

Jetz noch n schickes Gehäuse


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Macht ihr vielleicht auch mal was? Wieso muss ich dit allet machen


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

wuestenfux schrieb:


> Macht ihr vielleicht auch mal was? Wieso muss ich dit allet machen


 
Reicht doch, wenn einer was zusammenstellt, und die anderen ihren Senf und Spam dazugeben.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Na danke  
Also wie immer die üblichen verdächtigen bei den Gehäusen.
Sharkoon T5 58CHF (schlicht schwarz)
Fractal Design Core 3000 79CHF (sehr schick in schwarz) 
Fractal Design ARC 98CHF
Xigmatek Midgard 2 79CHF
Fractal Design Define R3 - Silver Arrow 112CHF

Ach verdammt das Sharkoon T9 jibbet ja auch noch


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Reicht doch, wenn einer was zusammenstellt, und die anderen ihren Senf und Spam dazugeben.


 

 

sehr gute config von wuestenfux 
gehäuse hat digitec auch noch n paar lancool die auch gut wären.
sonst cooler master haf oder so


----------



## Patentblau V (20. Januar 2012)

Also, ICH würde das so machen:

i7 - 1800 Euro | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

wie gesagt, eine AMD Karte möche ich mir für diesen PC nicht kaufen. Es kommt eher eine Nvidia in Frage. Ausserdem ist die 7970 in Bf3 grad mal 2.3 FPS besser als die Gtx 580 3Gb. Hier stellt sich die Frage, ob ich eine 1.5 Gb Version oder eine 3 Gb version nehme. Falls 3Gb Version, dann die Phantom .

Als Gehäuse würde ich das Anidées AI-6BW nehmen. Das sieht schon sehr toll aus. Frage ist, ob es auch genug Platzt hat!

Dann weiss ich nicht, ob ich nu ein Asus oder AsRock Brett wählen soll? Was sind den die Unterschiede? Hat das eine irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber dem anderen und umgekehrt?

Preislich gesehen ist da noch Luft nach oben. Gibts noch bisschen mehr Leistung für ein wenig mehr Geld? Wie gesagt, der Preisrahmen beläuft sich auf 1800 Euro, sprich 2000 Franken! Oh und ich baue selbst zusammen  "bibber". 

Ich würde eigentlich schon gerne den i7 2600k nehmen. Vielleicht gibt es in Zukunft mehr Games, die SMT verlangen. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Ich möchte auf jedenfalls gerüstet sein. Irgendwie kommt grad auch das Innere "ich-will-den-haben" zum Vorschein xD!


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

II_LEI_II schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt, eine AMD Karte möche ich mir für diesen PC nicht kaufen. Es kommt eher eine Nvidia in Frage. Ausserdem ist die 7970 in Bf3 grad mal 2.3 FPS besser als die Gtx 580 3Gb. Hier stellt sich die Frage, ob ich eine 1.5 Gb Version oder eine 3 Gb version nehme. Falls 3Gb Version, dann die Phantom .
> 
> Als Gehäuse würde ich das Anidées AI-6BW nehmen. Das sieht schon sehr toll aus. Frage ist, ob es auch genug Platzt hat!
> 
> ...



Du kannst 2 gtx 580 nehmen. Is aba nur unter wakü sinnvoll. Ich würde mir ne wakü dazuholen  wenn ncoh soviel übrig bleibt...


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Och Leute wenn ihr schon konstruktiv was dazu beitragen wollt lest doch von Anfang an mit, der TE kommt aus der Schweiz und nicht aus Deutschland.

Einen Shop wo er bestellen möchte hat er schon genannt, desweiteren ist der RAM an der Config unsinn (rausgeschmissenes Geld), die Soundkarte von Creative für den Müll ist, das Board gibt es bei Digitec nicht, ein 530-580W NT reicht auch (NT ist jetzt aber nicht so gravierend).

Des weiteren kauft man 16GB RAM immer in 2x 4GB Paketen (2x das ganze).


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

Jo freilich, soviel Geld hab ich dann auch wieder nicht xD! Ausserdem no SLI 

edit: 8 GB reichen. Digitec ist ein guter Shop. Aber ich MUSS NICHT alles über diesen Webshop bestellen. Gerade das Anidées gibt es nur bei einem einzigen Vertreiber. Ich werde das meiste bei Digitec bestellen und einzelne Sachen von anderen Geschäften kommen lassen.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Sicherlich kannst du dir auch eine GTX 580 holen, wobei ich die 7970 bevorzugen würde da sie nach den Treiber updates bestimmt mehr als nur 2-3FPS mehr bringen wird als eine 580


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

Schon aber mit den AMD Treibern hatte ich nur Probleme mit Bf2. Das will ich ned nochmal haben! So viel besser ist die 7970 auch ned und preislich gerade einiges teurer als die Gtx 580er 1.5 Gb und 3 Gb. So viel mehr FPS bringt die glaub ned. Auf jeden Fall nicht spürbar, nur messbar, oder?

edit: ach ja. Auf der Digitec Seite gibt es, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, zwei verschiedene i7 2600k versionen (unlocked oder den anderen?). Welchen soll ich nehmen?


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Ja das wunderte mich ein wenig, da die K Versionen immer unlocked sind, vielleicht kann Softy da mehr zusagen.

Ich spiele BF3 mit einer AMD Karte und habe keinerlei Probleme


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

den k find ich bei digitec nur einmal...
gtx 580 oder amd 7970. wobei die 7970 wär mir zu teuer...
mit der 580 bist du auch mehr als gut dabei...


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> edit: ach ja. Auf der Digitec Seite gibt es, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, zwei verschiedene i7 2600k versionen (unlocked oder den anderen?). Welchen soll ich nehmen?



Jede "K"-CPU ist unlocked, also mit offenem Multiplikator zum Übertakten. Vllt. meinst "boxed" und "tray" Version? Da solltest Du auf jeden Fall die boxed-Variante nehmen, da ist die Garantie länger.


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

auf digitec gibt es 2600 und 2600k
beide boxed, tray versionen werden nicht angeboten


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Jo, dann den 2600K zum Übertakten, oder den Xeon E3 1230 ohne Übertakten.


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2195e33c3eff23520cd350e7977b3499ce33d667116de

So würde es bei mir aussehen fehlen halt noch ssd und laufwerke
1800€ für nen PC will ich auch haben

Wobei das bei ner ASUS MARS II grad mal für die graka reicht


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

bei dem budget würd ich nen effizienteres und hochwertigeres NT empfehlen...
das seasonic zb


----------



## TFTP100 (20. Januar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem budget würd ich nen effizienteres und hochwertigeres NT empfehlen...
> das seasonic zb



Jap das ist wohl das beste für 500W :O bei 650 könnte man corsair nehmen, is ja seasonic technik 

SSD kannst du eine von den nehmen:
Corsair performance pro
Samsung 830
Crucial m4
Alle zuverlässig und sehr schnell. Alte sandforce ssds sind unzuverlässig.


----------



## jonasf (20. Januar 2012)

bei 580W gäbs noch das be quiet.




TFTP100 schrieb:


> SSD kannst du eine von den nehmen:
> Corsair performance pro
> Samsung 830
> Crucial m4
> Alle zuverlässig und sehr schnell. Alte sandforce ssds sind unzuverlässig.



jep die sind alle sehr gut.
die crucial ist hier im forum sehr verbreitet. habe auch eine und bin vollstens zufrieden


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

Na wieviel Watt Leistung brauch ich den mit einem i7 2600k und ner gtx 580? Reichen 530W oder ist das 580 be quiet notwendig? 

Ach ja, wie geschrieben sollte das alles im Anidées AI-6BW Platz haben. Ist das der Fall?

Und wie schauts aus mit dem MB? Asrock oder Asus? 

Bis jetzt steht fest:

Cpu: i7 2600k
Cpukühler: Hr-02 Macho
MB:?
SSD: Crucial m4 128gb
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint
GPU: ? 1.5 oder 3 Gb
NT: ? 530w oder be Quiet 580w?
Gehäuse: Anidées AI-6BW
Laufwerk: ? welches von LG?

? = unklar , fehlt was?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Ich würde das Asrock Board nehmen, ist aber Geschmackssache.

Das Straight Power E9 ist technisch etwas besser und effizienter. Das Pure Power L8 530 würde aber ausreichen.

1,5GB VRAM reicht für FullHD völlig aus.

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 oder GH22NS70 oder Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail oder Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

Würde 580 Watt nehmen, es ist es effizienter und besser ausgestattet.

Konfig sieht gut aus. Beim MoBo könnte ich dir das ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 empfehlen.

Bei der GraKa reichen 1,5 GB locker aus, oder planst du Triple-Monitoring (was mit einer Nvidia sowieso etwas schwer werden dürfte )

DVD-Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS70, SATA

*EDIT:* Ich glaubs ja wohl es hackt Softy!


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten (sorry kommt bisl spät!)! Haben sie NTs Kabelmanagement? Ansonsten nehm ich des be quiet. Von der Marke hatte ich auch zuvor NTs. Die liefen immer tadellos. Eine letzte Frage wegen der 3gb 580er. Bietet einem der doppelte Vram in irgendwelchen Games Vorteile?


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

Nein. 

Im Gegenteil, zuviel VRAM verringert sogar die Performance wenn er nicht benötigt wird. Sobald er benötigt wird, kehrt sich das natürlich ins krasse Gegenteil um 

Ja, das bequiet Straight Power hat Kabelmanagement.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Mainbord habe ich dir doch genannt sowie GraKa und NT auch, die Aritkel habe ich direkt von digitech genommen damit du die Teile alle bei einem Händler in der Schweiz bestellen kannst.


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> *EDIT:* Ich glaubs ja wohl es hackt Softy!



Hast Du mal wieder nur eine Hand frei zum tippen?


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

CPU: i7 2600K 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Hr-02 Macho
MB:@wuestenfux: na ich weiss nicht, welches ich nehmen soll! Ich weiss, dass du beide genannt hast. Aber ich frage welche Vorteile das eine gegenüber dem anderen hat und umgekehrt? ASrock ist ja mittlerweile genau so gut wie Asus, nicht wahr?
RAM: Corsair Value Select 8GB 
GPU: Gainward Phantom Gtx 580 3gb (3Gb falls ich mal ein Game spiele, das des auch brauchen kann. Ausserdem limitiert es in Bf3 ja kaum spürbar).
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint 1 Tb
LW: LG GH22NS 50 oder 70 
NT: be quiet! 580W
Gehäuse: Anidées AI-6BW

fehlt was? Evtl. zusätzliche Kühler? Stimmt was nicht, nicht kompatibel?

ihr seid super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Beim Asrock Extreme4 ist ein USB3-Frontpanel mit dabei. Beim Gehäuse werden die vorhandenen USB3-Anschlüsse extern angeschlossen. So hättest Du dann 4x USB3 vorne bzw. oben. 

GTX580 würde ich die Asus DC-II nehmen, oder wenn es 3GB sein müssen, die Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP2! Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-50104-10P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Der Support von Gainward soll nicht prickelnd sein, und die Zotac wäre nochmal leiser.

Ob die Gehäuselüfter was taugen:  Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, würde ich noch 1-2 140mm Lüfter in den Deckel packen, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm  oder Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost blau (84000000050), EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost orange (84000000065) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

vielen Dank Softy. In dem Fall hier die aktualisierte Konfig.:

CPU: i7 2600K 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Hr-02 Macho
MB: Asrock Z68 Exrtreme4 Gen3 (das Asus P8Z68-V schau ich mir noch ein wenig an!)
RAM: Corsair Value Select 8GB 
GPU: Gainward Phantom Gtx 580 3gb oder Asus DCII
SK: Asus Xonar DG
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint 1 Tb
LW: LG GH22NS 50 oder 70 
NT: be quiet! 580W
Gehäuse: Anidées AI-6BW


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Nehm die Asus, da ist der Support besser, obwohl die Phantom geiler aussieht


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Sieht prima aus  Beim Gehäuse müsstest Du noch recherchieren, wie hoch der CPU-KÜhler sein darf, ich vermute aber, dass der Macho (Höhe 162mm) passt.

Bei der CPU solltest Du darauf achten, dass Du die "boxed" Version kaufst.

Die Soundkarte kannst Du in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot stecken (beim Asrock), dann ist genug Abstand zur Grafikkarte (Wärmestau). Das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 habe ich im Gamingrechner, das kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (20. Januar 2012)

in der Tat, die schaut schon sehr geil aus. Apropo Support. Ok der von Gainward is nix, aber die Garantie übernimmt doch in erster Linie dann Digitec, nicht? Asus wäre natürlich auch ganz passabel 

passt des alles ins Gehäuse? 

edit: Meine Güte Softy bist du schnell. Ok, ich schau mir das morgen mal an! Gute Nacht allen!


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Also wenn du dir das ASRock Extrem nimmst, nehm die Gainward sieht denn einfach nur Bombe aus


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Der Händler hat (in Deutschland) 2 Jahre Gewährleistungspflicht. Aber eine defekte Grafikkarte wird dann oft zum Hersteller weitergeleitet.

Asus bietet 3 Jahre Garantie (ich weiß aber nicht, ob das in der Schweiz auch so ist), Zotac glaub 5 Jahre.



II_LEI_II schrieb:


> edit: Meine Güte Softy bist du schnell. Ok, ich schau mir das morgen mal an! Gute Nacht allen!



Ich antworte schon, bevor die Frage kommt.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Gute Nacht LEI.

@Softy und wat machen wir jetzt?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

wuestenfux schrieb:


> @Softy und wat machen wir jetzt?



Lass uns eine Runde spammen.    Nein, ich bin auch gleich weg, ich muss morgen früh raus, wegen Fortbildung.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Haha arme sau  ich kann ausschlafen


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, gibs mir.   Morgen hast Du dann freie Bahn zum Spammen, ich werd erst recht spät wieder zu Hause sein. 

BTT: Soundkarte kann ich Dir diese empfehlen: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

Keine Sorge wuesti, du hast ja mich 

Wenn schon schwarzes Board mit schwarzer GraKa in schwarzem Gehäuse, dann bitte auch schwarzen RAM  

Corsair Vengenace Low Profile schwarz, sieht top aus und ist nicht viel teurer. 

Muss es wirklich das Gehäuse sein??? Anidees ist ne sehr neue Marke, da würde ich lieber einer festen Größe im Hardwaremarkt trauen. Guck dir doch mal das NZXT Phantom 410 an, das ist ähnlich teuer und ähnlich ausgestattet.

Dann das ganze noch mit weißen LED-Flexlights beleuchten - fertig ist der Casemod!


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Januar 2012)

Anidees hat gut abgeschnitten von dem her kann er das ohne bedenken nehmen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, aber das Phantom schneidet besser ab 

Und wenn man ein Markengehäuse für einen ähnlichen Preis kriegt, wäre das für mich ausschlaggeben. Außerdem finde ich das Design ansprechender, aber dass muss er ja selbst wissen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (21. Januar 2012)

hm..... das anidées sieht schon sehr fett aus. Ist aber sehr teuer, genauso wie das Phantom. Das habe ich mir nämlich auch schon angeschaut. Es wirkt für mich schon sehr futuristisch, aber durch aus eine Überlegung wert!

ich schau gleich mal, wieviel das bei uns in der Schweiz kosten wird!


----------



## II_LEI_II (21. Januar 2012)

hm..... das anidées sieht schon sehr fett aus. Ist aber sehr teuer,  genauso wie das Phantom. Das habe ich mir nämlich auch schon angeschaut.  Es wirkt für mich schon sehr futuristisch, aber durchaus eine  Überlegung wert!

ich schau gleich mal, wieviel der Rechner bei uns in der Schweiz kosten wird!

edit: hm... des Asus P8z68-v gefällt mir visuell besser. Hierzu zwei  Fragen:

1) Das Asusbrett ist von der Performance her genauso gut, wie das Asrockbrett, oder?

2) Es gibt verschiedene Versionen vom Asus. Asus P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3, Gen3,  LE und eins mit Z68 Endung. Welches wäre am geeignetsten für mich?

Ausserdem welches Laufwerk soll ich kaufen? Das LG GH22NS 50 oder 70?

Edit: Ram: 2x4Gb oder 1x8Gb?

sorry Doppelpost!


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Die Z68 Variante tut's, die Gen3 Variante kann später auch die neuen Ivy Bridge CPUs aufnehmen. Die LE enthält minderwertige Komponenten, bitte nicht kaufen.
Ja, die Performance ist die gleiche, wobei das Board da eh sehr wenig Einfluss hat.
2x4 GB lieber. 1x8GB ist viel teurer und hat 0 Performancegewinn.
Beim Laufwerk wüsste ich keinen Unterschied, aber ich gehe mal davon aus höher=besser, da hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht grade viel Ahnung ^^


----------



## II_LEI_II (21. Januar 2012)

So hier mal die Preisübersicht und von wem was kommt!

CPU: i7 2600K --> + MB: Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 Bundle bei digitec =  499.- (SFr.)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Hr-02 Macho --> pcp = 60.-
RAM: Corsair XMS 2x4Gb  --> digitec = 49.-
GPU: Gainward Phantom Gtx 580 3gb --> digitec = 555.-
SK: Asus Xonar D1 --> digitec = 86.-
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB --> digitec = 209.- 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 SATA 1Tb --> pcp --> 134.-
LW: LG GH22NS --> digitec = 27.- 
NT: be quiet! 580W 80 Plus Gold --> digitec = 124.-
Gehäuse: Anidées AI-6BW                         --> pchc = 160.-

Zwischensumme = 1903.-

Jetzt zu noch einmal zu den Fragen:

1) RAM: 2x4 oder 1x8 Gb?
2) Die SK ist eine andere, als die, welche ihr vorgeschlagen habt. Ist  die auch gut?
3) Bei der HDD bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es die Richtige ist? Brauche  ich eine so grosse HDD? Die Kleineren sind doch sicherlich genau so  schnell? Damit würde ich ein wenig Geld sparen =D! Ausserdem werde ich  mit dem Gamerechner nie ein TB fühlen xD 
4) Beim Gehäuse konnte ich auf caseking leider nicht sehen, ob der Macho  reinpasst oder nicht? Was meint ihr? Brauche ich ein Montageset für den  Hr-02 Macho?
5) Habe ich das richtige Laufwerk ausgewählt?
6) Fehlt irgendwas? Funktioniert das Ganze so miteinander?
7) Sonst noch irgendwelche Anmerkungen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> 1) RAM: 2x4 oder 1x8 Gb?
> 2) Die SK ist eine andere, als die, welche ihr vorgeschlagen habt. Ist  die auch gut?
> 3) Bei der HDD bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es die Richtige ist? Brauche  ich eine so grosse HDD? Die Kleineren sind doch sicherlich genau so  schnell? Damit würde ich ein wenig Geld sparen =D! Ausserdem werde ich  mit dem Gamerechner nie ein TB fühlen xD
> 4) Beim Gehäuse konnte ich auf caseking leider nicht sehen, ob der Macho  reinpasst oder nicht? Was meint ihr? Brauche ich ein Montageset für den  Hr-02 Macho?
> ...



zu 1) siehe bitte


Redbull0329 schrieb:


> 2x4 GB lieber. 1x8GB ist viel teurer und hat 0 Performancegewinn.


zu 2) jop, die ist auch gut 
zu 3) Ja, ist die richtige. Ob du so viel Speicher hat, musst du wissen. Aber: Je voller die ist, desto langsamer. Von daher... Was du einmal hast, hast du 
zu 4) Denke schon dass der passt. Hab den schon in deutlich kleinere Gehäuse eingebaut, und das passte bisher immer.
zu 5) das kann ich dir nicht sagen wenn du mir nicht sagst ob es das NS50 oder 70 ist. Ist aber Jacke wie Hose, glaube nicht dass es da große Unterschiede gibt.
zu 6) Nope, fehlt nichts, alles drin. Klar funktioniert das 
zu 7) Viel Erfolg beim Zusammenbau  Berichte wie er läuft wenn du alles zusammengebaut hast. Sieht gut aus


----------



## II_LEI_II (21. Januar 2012)

haha na ich hatte die Ram-Frage schon geschrieben, bevor du mir geantwortet hast ^^. 

zu 3) soll heissen, ich kann auch ruhig die 160Gb version nehmen oder ne bisschen grössere? eigentlich sind die ja alle gleichgut, haben aber einfach einen grösseren Speicher, oder?

zu 4) brauche ich des Hr-02 Montageset oder ist das beim Hr-02 dabei?
zu 5) auf digitec ist das weder mit 50 oder 70 angeschrieben


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

MoMoMoMoment. zu 3) Du hast HDD geschrieben. _Meintest du auch HDD? Oder SSD?_ 

zu 4) Nö, das ist dabei. Das Montageset dient dazu einen zweiten Lüfter auf die Rückseite zu schnallen.

zu 5) Tja, dann wird das wohl dasselbe sein


----------



## II_LEI_II (21. Januar 2012)

Jo ich mein die harddisk ned die ssd. Für mich ist es sinnlos, wenn ich ne 1Tb hdd kaufe, wenn ich eh nur 120-200 gig brauche! Da reicht ne Samsung mit 160 oder 250 Gb längst


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Wie jetzt, du willst den kompletten PC ohne HDD aufbauen? SEHR GEIL, dann wirst du sogut wie _gar nichts_ vom PC hören


----------



## TFTP100 (21. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt, du willst den kompletten PC ohne SSD aufbauen? SEHR GEIL, dann wirst du sogut wie gar nichts vom PC hören



...ohne hdd... Meintest du hoffentlich..


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Kar mein ich das 

Wurde editiert. Aber er meint, eine 250 GB HDD zu kaufen, weil ihm das reicht. Mir sind meine 320 GB zu klein, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## TFTP100 (21. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Kar mein ich das
> 
> Wurde editiert. Aber er meint, eine 250 GB HDD zu kaufen, weil ihm das reicht. Mir sind meine 320 GB zu klein, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.



Ich brauch au ned mehr


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Bei mir braucht alleine Windows 50 GB


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2012)

Alleine die Links zu meinen Pr0ns belegen schon ~120GB.


----------



## II_LEI_II (21. Januar 2012)

Ey, ich dacht grad -.-. Ach, ne hdd mot 250 und ne ssd mit 128g. Das sind immerhin 378 giga Platz. Das reicht um Längen für die komplette Bf-Reihe, Gta IV, und ein paar weitere Games. Ich nehme an, dass du auf deiner Kiste nicht nur gamest, sondern auch arbeitest?


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Januar 2012)

Nö, nur zocken.
Alleine Skyrim, GTA IV und CoH belegen 40 GB


----------



## II_LEI_II (22. Januar 2012)

hehe, easy. Also ich bestelle in den nächsten Tagen die folgende Konfiguration:

CPU: i7 2600K --> + MB: Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 Bundle bei digitec = 499.- (SFr.)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Hr-02 Macho --> pcp = 60.-
RAM: Corsair XMS 2x4Gb --> digitec = 49.-
GPU: Gainward Phantom Gtx 580 3gb --> digitec = 555.-
SK: Asus Xonar D1 --> digitec = 86.-
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB --> digitec = 209.- 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 SATA 1Tb--> pcp --> 134.-
LW: LG GH22NS --> digitec = 27.- 
NT: be quiet! 580W 80 Plus Gold --> digitec = 124.-
Gehäuse: Anidées AI-6BW --> pchc = 160.-

Summa summarum = 1903.- zzgl. Versandskosten.

Werde dann ein schönes Feedback schreiben und mit Bildern versehen !


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2012)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Werde dann ein schönes Feedback schreiben und mit Bildern versehen !



Super, v.a. das Gehäuse würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Januar 2012)

Das wär supernett, wenn du Lust hast kannst du ja ein Tagebuch starten


----------



## II_LEI_II (16. Februar 2012)

hmmm.... ich muss den Thread wohl wiederbeleben:

der nun für den europäischen Markt erhältliche i7 3820 lässt mich meine Konfig. noch einmal überdenken. Bei uns in der Schweiz ist der i7 3820, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, satte 30.- billiger als der i7 2600k, bei ca. 5% mehr Leistung. Natürlich müsste ich ein neues Board dazu kaufen. Wäre ein x79 Board besser, um bspw. in Zukunft auf ein 6 oder 8 Kerner oder andere Hardware aufzurüsten? Ich weiss, die neuen Boards haben scheinbar kein USB 3, aber das ist mir völlig egal, da ich die Maschine eh nur zum Zocken brauche. Da aber die Leistung ein wenig besser und das Brett evtl. zukunftstauglicher ist, überleg ich mir schon eher einen i7 3820 mit x79Brett zu kaufen? Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

wie geil ist das denn? warum ist der bei uns billiger? 
coole sache 
zukunftssicherheit von 1155 / 2011 wurde in einem anderen thread auch diskutiert
kannst ja mal reinlesen.
es kann dir keiner sagen...
aber wenn du ein x79 board zum ca. gleichen preis bekommst könnte man natürlich umsteigen...


----------



## II_LEI_II (16. Februar 2012)

ah ja. Na dann warte ich noch ein Weilchen mit dem Bestellen!


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

wobei der 3820 nur bis 4.3 ghz übertaktbar ist.
der 2600k geht sicher auf / über 5 ghz


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Februar 2012)

Das wär natürlich ne feine Sache, doch ich befürchte, dass dieser Preisvorteil vom Mainboard aufgewogen wird. Wobei das dann natürlich eine modernere Basis wäre. Könnte sich also durchaus lohnen....

Wenn du ein halbwegs günstiges LGA2011 Board suchst, kommt da eigentlich nur das ASRock X79 Extreme4, X79 in Frage.


----------



## jonasf (16. Februar 2012)

die moderne plattform ist es...
ob sie besser / in diesem fall sinnvoller ist ist fraglich...
zukunftssicherheit kann dir leider keiner bescheinigen weil man noch nicht genug weiß.
auch denke ich dass der 2600k die ivy generation überlebt und du erst wieder zur nächsten gen cpus greifen musst


----------



## II_LEI_II (25. Februar 2012)

na zukunftssicher ist ja eigentlich nichts. da habt ihr schon recht.

Ein MB mit 2011 Sockel ist ja nicht unbedingt besser als ein MB mit 1156 Sockel. Wenn man auf beide die gleiche Hardware draufpflastert, nehmen die sich ja nicht gerade sehr viel, was die Performance anbelangt...oder? Wenn mein potentieller 2600k noch ein Weilchen durchhält und ich noch eine gewisse Zeit Bf 1942 - Bf3, GTA und ein paar verquetschte Games auf High/Ulta/ auf Anschlag spielen kann, bin ich ganz zufrieden. Und ich denke auch die etwas "älteren" 1156 Boards kann man ganz gut aufrüsten, nicht wahr?


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

Ich würde zum i7-2600K greifen, der reicht schon gut aus für die nächsten Jahre. Bis dahin gibt es längst schnellere CPU's und Sockel, die mit Sandy E den Boden wischen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

kleine Frage:

gibt's da einen grossen Unterschied zwischen dem be Quiet! 580w 80 Plus Gold und dem Silber?


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

naja das gold hat halt die etwas höhere effizienz 
80 Plus Zertifizierung


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

der gaggi is nur, dass wir des Teil in der Schweiz nicht bekommen, oder? Ich hab nur das Silber gefunden....


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

digitec hat das e9 580W in gold 
musst halt über pc komponenten, netzteile, 500-599W & Gold suchen 
sonst kannst du auch das seasonic nehmen
das wäre sogar direkt verfügbar, auch ein super NT


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

oh mann ich hab extra gesucht -.-......

na wurscht. Gibt's da irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen dem be Quiet! und dem Seasonic?

Ansonsten würd ich dann mal die schlussendliche Konfig. posten. Würdet ihr / du (jonasf ) noch einmal drüber schauen, ob alles ok is? 

Thermalright HR-02 Macho, Multisocket Cooler

Details
-
+
1 StkCHF 56.-
Intel Core i7 2600K BOX + Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3

Details
-
+
1 StkCHF 499.-
Asus GTX-560 Ti 448 DCII 1.28GB GDDR5, PCI-E x16

Details
-
+
1 StkCHF 299.-
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3

Details
-
+
1 StkCHF 195.-
Samsung HD502HJ, F3, 7200rpm, 16MB, 500GB, SATA-II

Details
-
+
1 StkCHF 93.-
LG GH22NS, 22x DVD±R Brenner, SATA, schwarz

Details
-
+
1 StkCHF 27.-
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER, E8 CM 580W 80plus Silber

Details
-
+
1 StkCHF 123.-
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM, 580 Watt, 80 Plus Gold

Plus das Anidées AI-6BW

Summa summarum = 1575.-

Ziemlich billig, also im Verhältnis zu dem Preis, den ich mir im Vorfeld gedacht habe. Die Soundkarte hab ich weggelassen. Hab zwischen durch mit meinem Bruder (selbst Infomatiker) gesprochen und er ist der Ansicht, die SK sind überbewertet und nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn man nicht grad ein 500.- Headset hat. Die Graka hab ich gegen eine Gtx 560 ti 448 Cores von Asus eingewechselt. Es soll eine Art "Überganggrafikkarte" sein, bis der Keplernachfolger der Gtx 580 (also 680 oder was auch immer) draussen ist. Und mit satten 60 Franken Unterschied und nur knapp 4-5 Frames Unterschied zur Gtx 570 die preisgünstigere und im Endeffekt effizientere Wahl, meiner Meinung nach. 

Soweit ist das doch ein Tip Top PC. Im Moment schafft der PC Battlefield 3 wahrscheinlich noch ned Maxed Out. Aber ich denke mit einer entsprechend starken Nvidia der Keplergeneration sollte es doch hinhauen, das Game ruckelfrei (butterweich) auf Ultra zu spielen, oder? Mir ist das halt wichtig. Die letzten PCs waren nicht so die Bringer und ich will endlich mal einen "sack"starken High-End PC haben. 

Jedoch verwundert mich der Endpreis. Ich habe mittlerweile meinen potentiellen PC mit einigen Fertigpcs (auf Ricardo, Ebay, etc...) verglichen. Da werden zum Teil viel teurere PCs verkauft, die aber, was die Performance angeht, nicht an meinen PC herankommen. Wie kann das sein? Ich meine in meinem PC würde doch echt eine Tophardware verbaut und sie ist trotzdem einiges billiger... (nebst dem Fakt, dass ich die SK weggelassen habe)?

Lg


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

ayeaye sir 
schaut super aus 
du willst zu kepler aufrüsten?
dann ist die frage ob sich die 560Ti 448 lohnt aber das musst du wissen.
die wird sicher auch dann noch einigermaßen verkaufswert haben 
problemchen: du hast kein mobo 

ehm ja die fertig pcs sind richtig überteuert wenns richtung high end geht.
ich hab meinen bei digitec gekauft und vergleichbare fertige wären ca 100 chf teurer als meiner und in meiner config war noch ein 230chf screen drin 
also >300 chf teurer  (bei nem 1400chf rechner --> 21% vom preis obendrauf ^^ XD)


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

Ne mobo is dabei (siehe "bundle" mit i7). Aber ich seh grad die Ram hab ich verplempert -.-! Wegen der graka: Ich mach das bewusst so. Auf die Kepler mag ich grad ned warten, daher die gtx 560er. Verkaufswert wird die sicherlich noch haben. 180 Mücken sollte das Teil schon noch bringen (mit bisschen Glück mehr )! Dann noch bisl draufzahlen und schon reichts für ne gtx 680er ^^!

Danke dir für's drüberschauen!


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Sieht prima aus  

Ein Feedback, insb. zum Gehäuse wäre prima


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

aaaah das ist das bundle *drrrsh*
yep den ram hast du vergessen 
welcher solls da werden?

"bissl draufzahlen" 
500chf wirste da schon blättern müssen


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

Die Marke ist egal, hahptsache es sind qualitativ hochstehende 8gb Riegel, welche mit meinem Mb harmonieren. Welche sind denn zu empfehlen, bspw. die von Team Elite oder wie die heissen :/?

Oh und Feedback gibt's natürlich, inkl. Bilder


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

digitec hat die teamgroup elite rams nicht mehr...

such einfach unter arbeitsspeicher nach ddr3-1333 und 2x4GB die da kannst du alle nehmen (sind 6 stück) die geben sich alle nichts 

sonst wenn du 1600er willst corsair vengeance low profile (ohne heatspreader)


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

Ah ok . Und welche CL, cl8 oder cl9? Was ist das übehaupt? Bei den Vengeance gibt's welche für 69.- mit cl8 und welche für 99.- mit cl9?

edit: Moment gefunden, die haben jedoch Headspreader. Was macht der aus und  was hat das CL zu bedeuten? Es macht immerhin 30.- Unterschied


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

CL sind die Latenzen, je niedriger desto schneller. Das ist aber nur im messbaren Bereich, absolut nicht spürbar. Hast Du mal einen Link zu den RAMs?

Beachten solltest Du auch die RAM Spannung, die sollte bei 1,5 Volt liegen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Wäre vielleicht bei dem Budget ein i7-3820 sinnvoll? Immerhin genauso teuer wie ein 2600k, aber mehr Leistung. Auch mehr als ein 2700k.

Nur die S2011 Boards sind ein wenig teuer.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

@Softy: Nen Link kann ich dir leider ned geben. Bei Digitec wird der oben in der Eingabe ned angezeigt, who knows why. Aber hier die Beschreibung von einem paar Riegel, das ich gefunden habe: 

Corsair Vengeance, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, Low Profile, CL9@1.5V (Die haben aber Headspreader. Für was ist der den gut?). 

@Headcrash: Das habe ich mit Softy, jonasf und Co schon diskutiert. Der Performanceunterschied ist kaum der Rede wert, aber die Bretter sind teurer. Ausserdem kann man einen i7 3820 ned soweit übertakten, wie einen i7 2600k. Daher greife ich lieber zu Letzterem.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Achso ok.

Hatte nicht alles gelesen...


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

Kein Problem: Wer kann mir die Frage zum Headspreader beantworten?


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Wo haben die denn Heatspreader?

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Die Low Profile kannst Du nehmen, die passen unter jeden Kühler


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

na des find ich ja funny. Auf digitec.ch haben die Headspreader. Egal, solange sie funktionieren ! Danke Softy, jonsaf und Headspread für eure Antworten ! Feedback incoming!


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Der heißt Headcrash und nicht Headspread, aber egal


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. März 2012)

Haha jaja, dann sag mir doch endlich für was die gut sind !


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Die Heatspreader? Die sind für gar nichts gut, RAM wird eh nicht besonders warm, und die Dinger bringen nur ein paar °C Temperaturunterschied.


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. März 2012)

Supi! Danke für deine Erklärungen. Sonntag wird bestellt, juhu!


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. März 2012)

hopala, da hat sich grad noch ne letzte Frage eingeschlichen. Welche Gtx 560 ti 448 core ist den zu empfehlen? Ich hätt' da auf digitec die Asus gtx 560 ti 448 DCII. Wie steht's um die?


----------



## benefull (4. März 2012)

Die Asus ist sehr gut .


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. März 2012)

Asus und Gainward.


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. März 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. März 2012)

Gib uns ein Feedback wenn er läuft (bzw. wenn nicht  )


----------



## II_LEI_II (15. März 2012)

Sodeli, alles bestellt =D!!

Leider muss ich beim Be Quiet! zwei Wochen warten, aber ich bin geduldig ! Sweet ich freu mich so


----------



## II_LEI_II (27. März 2012)

Kurze frage: reicht das netzteil auch für ne gtx 680?


----------



## Softy (27. März 2012)

Ja, das Netzteil reicht völlig aus, selbst die 480 Watt Variante würde ausreichen, weil die GTX680 ziemlich sparsam geworden ist: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 17) - ComputerBase


----------



## II_LEI_II (27. März 2012)

Wie immer: vielen Dank für deine Antwort ! Morgen ist endlich das Gehäuse da! Das heisst diese Woche wirds noch ein Feedback geben mit Fotos!


----------



## II_LEI_II (29. August 2013)

So, auch wenn's über ein Jahr her ist. Hier ein paar Fotos meiner aktuellen Maschine =D!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Fotos. 
Na.. da kann man ja schon wieder nachrüsten.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2013)

Sehr schick 

Ich wäre für eine 2. GTX 680 oder eine GTX 780


----------



## II_LEI_II (29. August 2013)

Softy du sprichst mir aus dem Herz. Ich bin in der Tat am überlegen, ob sich eine zweite Gtx 680er für Battlefield 4 lohnt. Möchte ja alles auf Ultra Settings haben. Aber da das Game erst in einem Monat released wird, scheint die Frage wohl überflüssig zu sein.....

ah und eine weitere Frage wäre, ob mein Monitor ein idealer ist um damit zu zocken, sprich: was wäre, wenn ich den verkaufen würde, könnte man da für ein wenig mehr Geld, etwas Flottes kaufen?


----------



## Softy (29. August 2013)

Für schnelle Shooter würde ich zu einem 120- oder 144 Hz-Monitor greifen, damit sieht das ganze deutlich geschmeidiger aus, auch wenn die Grafikkarte "nur" 60-70 fps liefern kann. z.B.

Produktvergleich BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE), ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C), ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) | Geizhals EU


----------



## II_LEI_II (29. August 2013)

also:

a) hat mein Monitor in dem Fall zu wenig Hz? und welchen von den dreien würdest du mir persönlich, aus eigener Erfahrung, empfehlen?

und 

b) würdest du eine zweite Gtx 680 empfehlen? Bringt sie nur wenig oder deutlich mehr FPS (auch wenn man noch nicht wissen kann, wie sich die neuen Bf4 Karten benchmässig verhalten?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2013)

Das Straight CM580 ist aber eher suboptimal für den Betrieb von zwei Grafikkarten.
Da würde ich eher das Dark Power P10 mit 650 Watt nehmen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (29. August 2013)

Falls eine zweite Grafikkarte überhaupt in Frage käme?


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Für FullHD?


----------



## II_LEI_II (29. August 2013)

Jap Full-HD. Klar, für einen Monitor auf 1920x1080 wirkt das übertrieben. Aber mein BF läuft auf den anspruchsvollen Bf2 Remakemaps bei 32-64 spielen nicht auf 60 FPS. Aber vielleicht ist die Frage ein wenig verfrüht gestellt. Ich versteh schon.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. August 2013)

prügel den i7 mal auf 4,5ghz, dann sollte das besser laufen


----------



## II_LEI_II (29. August 2013)

also keine neue graka und kein neuer Montior aus deiner Sicht.


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Genau, aber ein neuer Monitor schadet nie.


----------



## II_LEI_II (29. August 2013)

Wie arbeitet dann da die Kühlung mit? Ich kenne mich mit overclocken ned so aus, daher die Frage. Macht der Macho das automatisch mit oder muss ich da noch seperat was einstellen, falls es da was einzustellen gibt?

Und alleine die CPU zu übertakten soll mir so deutlich mehr FPS bringen? Ich meine, wie gesagt, spiele ich mit avg. 50 FPS, mit Drops auf bis zu 35 runter. Das ruckelt manchmal schon a bisl!


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Multiplayer ist immer CPU-Last.
Und ja, der Macho macht das mit, aber du könntest einen K2 kaufen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Multiplayer ist immer CPU-Last.
> Und ja, der Macho macht das mit, aber du könntest einen K2 kaufen.



Beim sandy ist der ihs noch mit dem die verlötet, bis 4,5ghz gibts sicher keine probleme mit dem macho


----------



## Monsjo (29. August 2013)

Vlt. will er den hässlichen Klotz loswerden. 
Aber du hast recht es ist unnötig.


----------



## Oozy (30. August 2013)

Vielleicht wäre das was für dich:

New 27" QNIX QX2710 Evolution ll 2560x1440 WQHD PLS High Glossy Panel Monitor | eBay


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. August 2013)

nein, eher der hier: *Perfect Pixel* New QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution


----------



## Oozy (30. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> nein, eher der hier: *Perfect Pixel* New QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution



Jopp, dieser ist derjenige! 
Danke


----------



## II_LEI_II (31. August 2013)

Würde die neue Auflösung des Monitors nicht eine neue/zusätzliche Graka verlangen, um die 60 FPS halten zu können? 

Und könnt ihr mir zum Thema übertakten einen Thread empfehlen, den man vorher zur Sicherheit durchlesen kann? Quasi, ein "Overclocking for dummies". Es wäre mein erstes Mal


----------



## Monsjo (31. August 2013)

Der kann gut interpolieren.  
Also auch bei FullHD, hat er ein scharfes Bild.
Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html


----------



## II_LEI_II (31. August 2013)

Und was macht diesen Bildschirm besser oder so gut? Laut den Specs hat der ja eine reaktionszeit von 6ms gegenüber meinem mit 2ms (oder spielt das keine Rolle?). 
Ausserdem ist der kaum erhältlich, ausser via Shipping von Südkorea. Why that? Wenn der so gut ist, warum ist er so "umständlich" zu erhalten?


----------



## Monsjo (31. August 2013)

Lies dir das mal durch:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## Heretic (31. August 2013)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Und könnt ihr mir zum Thema übertakten einen Thread empfehlen, den man vorher zur Sicherheit durchlesen kann? Quasi, ein "Overclocking for dummies". Es wäre mein erstes Mal



Ich mische mich mal ein.

Overclocking: Prozessoren

in diesem Bereich findest du sehr gute Anleitungen zum Übertakten von CPUs jeder Generation.
(Da ich mir nicht alle 11 Seiten durchgelesen habe , wusste ich jetzt nicht was du hast um dich konkret zu verlinken.)

 der8auer und die anderen haben das sehr gut gemacht. Da sollten kaum fragen offen bleiben. Und wenn doch noch was ist. Einfach rein schreiben. Dort finden sich genug leute mit viel ahnung von der Materie die alles mit dir durchgehen. Wenn du mal irgendwo hängen bleibst. (Du kannst natürlich auch gerne hier in diesem Beitrag fragen um den überblick zu behalten)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...en/19057-guide-overclocking-grafikkarten.html

Grafikkarten können auch übertaktet werden. Der Text wurde zwar lange nicht erneuert. Aber das zeigt schonmal was zu tun ist. Danach kannst du dir ja für deine Grafikkarte ein spezialisierte Anleitung anschauen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Rosigatton (31. August 2013)

Die ms sind ziemlich uninteressant, und es bedarf keiner Mördergraka, um den WQHD ordentlich zu befeuern. 

Habe ich ja auch gedacht (SLI oder Titan oder.....), aber meine Kumpels (hier natürlich) haben mich eines besseren belehrt   

Würde meine 7950 auch gut schaffen .


----------



## Softy (31. August 2013)

Da im Startpost mehrere schnelle Shooter erwähnt werden, würde ich zu einem 144 Hz-Monitor greifen, sieht viel geschmeidiger aus : Produktvergleich BenQ XL2411T, 24" (9H.L9SLB.QBE), ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C), ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (31. August 2013)

Ich spiel mehre Shooter und Team Fortress 2 ist das einzige Spiel wo ich einen Unterschied merke. Obwohl ich da auch Semipro bin.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2013)

Dann solltest Du mal zu Fielmann


----------



## II_LEI_II (31. August 2013)

Meiner hat ja nur 60hz -.-. Also der Asus VG248QE 24" hat's mir schon ein wenig angetan !


----------



## Softy (31. August 2013)

Am besten wäre es, wenn Du irgendwo mal einen 120Hz- oder 144Hz-Monitor probeschauen oder -zocken könntest.


----------



## Monsjo (31. August 2013)

Ich würde mir für 50€ mehr den 27" können.


----------



## II_LEI_II (31. August 2013)

hmmm.... dürfte schwierig werden...wieso meinst du? 

Ich kann mich ned entscheiden zwischen dem Benq und dem Asus. Da sind hier in der Schweiz doch gleich 100.- Unterschied. 24" sind auf jeden Fall genügend Breite für mich.


----------



## Monsjo (31. August 2013)

ASUS hat das bessere Bild, BenQ die besseren Reaktionszeiten.


----------



## II_LEI_II (31. August 2013)

beide haben ja 1ms Reaktionszeit. Da dürfte der Unterschied ned so gross sein? Aber ich sehe gerade, dass beim Asus ordentlich mehr Features zu finden sind, 3d Fähigkeit (obwohl ich des nicht brauchte), höherer Kontrast.... Dafür nur ein Jahr Garantie, was ich ein wenig schwach finde.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2013)

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG248QE

vs.

BenQ XL2411T Review - PC Monitors

Persönlich würde ich zum Asus greifen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (31. August 2013)

Ja, ich tendiere auch eher zum Asus. Vielen Dank!


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. September 2013)

Ich hab mittlerweile einige Reviews zum Asus VG248QE gelesen. Alle sind der Meinung, dass dieser Bildschirm momentan einer der Besten ist, um damit zu gamen. Einzig die Farbdarstellung scheint ein Schwachpunkt des Monitors zu sein. Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema gemacht?


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Der ASUS hat für seine Panelart ein sehrgutes Bild.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. September 2013)

Mein Philips Brilliance 230C ist ja auch ein TN-Panel. Sprich, ich werde von den Farben her wohl kaum einen Unterschied merken, richtig?


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Eher nicht.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. September 2013)

So, der Asus ist bestellt und meinen stelle ich zum Verkauf ins Internet . Danke für die Geduld und die Beratung. Das Overclocking habe ich mir schon ein wenig angeschaut. Noch zögere ich ein wenig, aus Angst mein Motherboard zu schmoren. Aber ich werde das sicher ausprobieren. Battlefield 4 auf Ultra wär schon fesch und vielleicht funktionierts ja sogar ohne !


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Wenn was geschmort wird, dann die CPU.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. September 2013)

Bruzelts mir da ned das MB, wenn die CPU die höhere Spannung nicht aushält?


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Ne, eigentlich raucht die CPU zuerst ab. 
Aber bei den höchstens 1,2V wird nichts passieren.  Mehr sollte man für Alltags-OC nicht nehmen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. September 2013)

Aber wenn mir die CPU abschmort, dann dürfte der Steckplatz der CPU auch hinüber sein. Ergo bräuchte ich ein neues MB. Eine neue CPU drauf zuklatschen wäre halb so schlimm. Aber wie gesagt, kenne ich mich mit OC eh ned aus, deshalb kann ich die Konsequenzen oder Failures nicht abschätzen. 

Und wenn eh nichts passieren sollte bei der Spannung...


----------



## Monsjo (2. September 2013)

Du machst dir zuviel Sorgen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. September 2013)

Und du antwortest unglaublich schnell xD! Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Heretic (2. September 2013)

So lange die Spannung nicht bis kaum erhöht wird kann da garnichts abschmoren. Und es gibt genug berichte , das eine leichte Spannungserhöhung keine bis kaum folgen hat.

Du machst dir ergo zuviele Gedanken..


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. September 2013)

Haha ok. Will ja nur sicher gehen


----------



## Heretic (2. September 2013)

Kein ding. Lieber einmal zuviel Informieren als einmal zu wenig


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. September 2013)

Jetzt hab ich aber eine kleine Frage. Schreibe mittlerweile von meinem wunderbaren neuen Asus Montior aus. Wenn ich jetzt  im Programm Gforce Experience unter "Mein Rig" nachschaue, zeigt er mit bei der Aktuellen Auflösung 1920x1080 an bei 60 Hz. Wieso steht da ned 144hz -.-. Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber sie muss gestellt werden...

Und hat jemand von euch evtl. einen Tipp, wie ich den Bildschrim fürs Zocken ideal einstellen kann?

Update: so wie ich das sehe braucht man ein DVI Kabel dazu....


----------



## ztrew (3. September 2013)

Hast du im treiber (rechtsklick aufm desktop treiber 144 hz eingestellt?
Ich habe meinen über dp dran klappt auch. Falls die graka dp hat.


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. September 2013)

ok 144hz sind nun eingestellt. Jetzt, ich könnte das auch googlen, aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch eine ideale Gaming Einstellung (bspw. für Battlefield 3) ?


----------



## ztrew (3. September 2013)

Was meinst du mit einstellung? Vom monitor?
Hab meinen mit ddcw.exe eingestellt das sollte reichen. (einfach mal im windows suchen und ausführen)


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. September 2013)

Ich meine, wie man am besten den Kontrast, Farben, etc... für's zocken einstellt. Der Monitor hat ja presets und sie sind anscheinend nicht so der Hammer. Sie empfehlen ICC Profiles. Obwohl ich nicht genau weiss, was das ist. Ich nehme an, das sind spezifische Einstellungen. Wollte nur nachfragen, ob schon jemand mit dem Bildschirm Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

komisch, da findet's bei mir auf dem PC nichts unter "ddcw.exe"


----------



## ztrew (3. September 2013)

Ja also habe meinen mit diesem programm eingestellt da stellst du dann halt selbst kontrast mit beispielbildern ein hat mir völlig gelangt.
Und sry meinte dccw.exe


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. September 2013)

Ok, super! Hab das auch gemacht. Die Farben sind wirklich nicht die Stärken dieses Monitors, aber das stört mich nicht so. Die Gameplayerfahrung ist so viel angenehmer, sauberer und vor allem halt flüssiger als vorher.

Eine ganz andere Frage: Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Gameplay aufzunehmen, bspw. mit Fraps. Habe ich da mit meiner Maschine genügend Power haben oder bräuchte ich noch zusätzliche Hardware, um Games wir BF3 auf Ultra Settings mit 60 FPS aufnehmen zu können? Evtl. also einen zusätzl. SSD oder Graka?


----------



## Monsjo (3. September 2013)

BF3 auf Ultra mit Aufnahme, da braucht man mehr als eine 780, aber Hoch müsste gehen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. September 2013)

Also brächte da auch eine zweite 680er nichts. Great. Naja, worth the try...


----------



## Heretic (3. September 2013)

Wenn du sie Praktisch geschenkt bekommst. (10% des Neu-Kaufpreises oder so)  Könnte mans ausprobieren. 
Aber so lohnt sich das nicht wirklich extra nur dafür auf SLI umzusteigen.

Mal als ernst gemeinte Frage. Was willst den mit der Aufnahmen.
Ich meine. Wenn du vor hast das irgendwie auf Youtube oder so zu packen. Ist dir das so wichtig ?

Das aufnehmen kostet dir Leistung mit der du sonst spaß haben könntest. ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## Monsjo (3. September 2013)

Und es gibt genug Let`s Player, da braucht es keinen dazu. 
Man kann über besseren Sound nachdenken.


----------



## Heretic (3. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Und es gibt genug Let`s Player, da braucht es keinen dazu.


 
Hört sich jetzt hart an. Aber da stimm ich dir zu. Ich schätze mal 50% der Let´s Player kannste inne Tonne kloppen.
Ganz besonders dies Multiplayer (BF3 / COD usw) Let´s Player mag ich garnicht.

Ich merke das alleine in meinem Jungen umfeld. Da kamen bisher 3 Leute/Gruppen auf diese Idee.
Ich hab keinen davon aboniert. Sorry aber das ist wirklich schlimm.


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. September 2013)

was jetzt ein Let's Player ist ! Naja, ich hab schon zu BF2 Zeiten aufgenommen. Damals halt mit Xfire und die Quali war nicht so besonders, verständlich. Letztens habe ich auf Youtube ein kleines Filmchen zum Thema Fraps gesehen. Die haben darin erklärt, was es halt braucht um zeitgenössische Spiele wie Crysis 3, Metro und Bf3 auf Ultra sauber aufzunehmen (ob SSD oder HDD, Graka etc...). Persönlich ist es natürlich immer schön, wenn man stolze Leistungen mit einer tollen Auflösung Revue passieren lassen kann ! Nein, es war nicht für Youtube gedacht, mehr für den Kollegen und mich. Wir spielen schon seit Urzeiten zusammen. 

Danke für die schonende Kritik ! 

Ich geniesse erstmal meinen neuen Bildschirm <----


----------



## II_LEI_II (4. September 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## II_LEI_II (6. September 2013)

Evtl. liesse sich eine Gtx 680 für 219 Euro auftreiben. Super Zustand.

Ich nehme aber folgende Dinge an:

1) mein Netzteil ist zu schwach? Ein neues? Wenn ja, welches?

2) müsste die Gtx 680 möglichst die gleiche Variante sein, welche ich schon verbaut habe oder ist das egal?

Je nachdem, was da für ein Endpreis auf mich zu kommt, entscheide ich mich für oder gegen die Grafikkarte. Aber es ist ein sehr gutes Angebot meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Coldhardt (6. September 2013)

Welche 680 das ist ist egal. Nur ein neues NT bräuchtest du wahrscheinlich. (z.B ein Dark Power P10 650/750W.)


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

Das 650W wird mMn reichen.


----------



## II_LEI_II (6. September 2013)

Ok, danke für die Info!


----------



## Monsjo (6. September 2013)

Solange es eine 680 ist wirst du wohl keine Probleme haben, aber die langsamste Karte hibt den Takt vor.


----------



## II_LEI_II (16. September 2013)

eine kleine Frage: ich habe da eine Asus Gtx 680 DCUII (le click) mit 4gb für schöne 290 euro entdeckt. Meine gtx 680er hat jedoch "nur" 2gb. Ist es nun schlecht, wenn man eine zweite Graka einbaut mit mehr Vram?

Und wie sind eure Erfahrungen zu den Microrucklern? Ich bin etwas pingelig was Performance angeht und deshalb zögere ich mir eine zweite Graka anzuschaffen....


----------



## Softy (16. September 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, dürfte das mit dem unterschiedllichen VRAM kein Problem sein, aber die "kleine" Karte gibt den Ton an, d.h. Du hast dann 2 GB VRAM pro GPU zur Verfügung. Macht aber nix, wenn 4GB VRAM (einer Karte) voll sind, ist die Karte längst leistungsäßig am Ende.

Ich habe eine GTX 690, da habe ich so gut wie keine Mikroruckler. Bei 2 GTX 680's sind diese etwas stärker: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## II_LEI_II (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich mit dieser Antwort einen alten Thread wieder aus der Tiefe hol...

Ich wollte mich bei euch für eure tollen Vorschläge und die gesamte Zusammenstellung des Game-Pcs bedanken!

Seit knapp einem Jahr wird die Kiste praktisch täglich beansprucht und läuft und läuft und läuft butterweich. Hatte bis jetzt noch keinerlei technische Probleme, Versagen (Bluescreens) oder dergleichen (sogar Bf4 läuft ohne jegliche Hick-ups!). 

Die Maschine funktioniert noch wie ab Tag 1. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, wie ich noch etwas mehr Power aus der Kiste rauslocken kann (für ein paar mehr Fps ingame )....

Vielen Dank, das war ein super Kauf


----------



## Monsjo (6. Dezember 2013)

Übertakte mal ordentlich, oder gönn dir ein gutes Soundsystem.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Genau 4 Jahre nach dem Start dieses Threads (und dem Kauf des Gaming PCs) möchte ich meinen aktuellen PC (siehe Signatur) ein bisschen auffrischen. Das Geld ist auf der Seite und diskutieren über den Sinn der Sache will ich eigentlich nicht, sondern nur ob die folgenden Komponenten Platz in meinem Setup (dem Case) haben und miteinander kompatibel sind. Ziel ist es in Zukunft auf 2-3x 1440p Monitoren (einen habe ich schon, siehe Signatur) zu zocken mit 60+ FPS für eine gute Weile (wieder so 4 Jahre  wären fesch). Der PC wird ausserdem nun als Hauptcomputer (nebst Gaming ==> Laptop und Co sind verkauft) und für Videobearbeitung, Entertainment und so weiter verwendet.

Also:

a) auswechseln möchte ich: CPU, Mobo (mit einem i7 5820k und einem Asus Sabertooth X99)

b) hinzukommen würde: eine WaKü (Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (280mm) und eine Gtx 980ti SC ACX 2.0+

Fragen:

c) passen die Bestandteile zusammen und in mein Gehäuse?
d) muss ich evtl. das Netzteil und die Ram zusätzlich auswechseln (wegen neuem Mobo (brauchen glaub ich DDR 4 Ram und zusätzlicher Graka = mehr Power nötig?)
e) fehlt noch etwas (evtl. ein Lüfter)?

Wie gesagt, ich möchte meinen PC auffrischen den CPU und die Mobo wechseln. Über den Sinn der Sache will ich nicht diskutieren, sondern nur wissen ob die Komponenten untereinander kompatibel sind!

Mfg ,

Lei


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Also ja die Komponenten passen.
Allerdings will Intel im Juni den I7-6800k für Sockel 2011-3 herausbringen, würde daher noch ein paar Wochen warten!

Bei der H110i GT empfehle ich dir dringend andere Lüfter zu besorgen, die dazugehörigen Corsair Lüfter sind unerträglich laut...
Nutze die Corsair 110ner auch, habe mir die Eloop B14PS besorgt, nun hört man fast nichts!
Ob die H110i GT in das Gehäuse passt, musst du allerdings selbst prüfen, ich kann auf den Fotos nicht erkennen ob du sie z.B, an der Gehäuse Decke befestigen kannst!

Ram musst du auch auswechseln, X-99 unterstützt nur DDR4, Z68 hat ja nur DDR3.

Was das Netzteil angeht, da halte ich mich raus!


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2016)

Du willst mit einer GTX 0980 Ti auf drei Monitoren spielen?
Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. April 2016)

ehm mal meine Signatur angeschaut --> ich hab schon eine und werde dann ergo 2 haben =D


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass du das Netzteil austauscht.


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. April 2016)

Das war eben meine Frage:

1) welche Ram sind für das Bord zu empfehlen?

2) welches Netzteil für alles zusammen?


----------



## Maddrax111 (2. April 2016)

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ATX 2.4 (BN253) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du was richtig gutes willst.

RAM:
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15Q-16GIS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## II_LEI_II (2. April 2016)

1) @GEChun: Wie viele von den  Eloop B14PS bräuchte ich denn?
2) kennt jemand meine Gehäuse und kann mir sagen, ob ich diese überhaupt anbringen kann ?


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

Müssen nicht unbedingt die Eloop sein, wichtig ist nur leise!  
Bei 280mm Radiator sind das 2x 140mm Lüfter


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. April 2016)

Super danke!

Update: ich bin grad am schauen wegen den Lüftern. Auf einem Online Preisportal (klick) meiner Wahl kann ich zwischen 8-21 dBA auswählen, zu einem gleichen Preis. Welche sind da zu empfehlen? Von der Lautstärke her (welche die Lüfter abgeben) müsste man ja fast zu den 8 dBA greifen?? Kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## thoast3 (3. April 2016)

Glaub das den Herstellern nicht 
Es gibt keine normierte Schallpegelmessung, an die sich die Hersteller halten. 
"Zu" leise bringt dir auch nichts, wenn der Lüfter zu wenig Luft fördert.

Gute Lüfter sind zum Beispiel:
Noiseblocker NB-ELOOP B14-PS - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz

NOCTUA NF-A14 PWM - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz

FRACTAL DESIGN Venturi HP-14 PWM, 140mm (FD-FAN-VENT-HP14-PWM) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz


----------



## II_LEI_II (3. April 2016)

ah super! Besten Dank!


----------

